# Her hair is flyyyyying!



## SmallFry (Dec 30, 2006)

I was borrowing a friend&#8217;s Pentax SLR camera, which I like a lot, this afternoon and my sis suggested this shot. :mrgreen:  Kinda different!


----------



## Alison (Dec 30, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 30, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 30, 2006)

sort of funny 

is that you on the picture, taken with the timer? or is it your sister ? ;o)


----------



## SmallFry (Dec 31, 2006)

That is my sister, I'm behind the shutter.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 1, 2007)

SmallFry said:


> That is my sister, I'm behind the shutter.



sorry i got confused there .. of course you have taken the picture


----------



## ax-ax (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome, and welcome yur sister ...

Poetry is beautiful


----------



## karissa (Jan 1, 2007)

I say that&#8217;s good blackmail for the next boyfriend....


----------



## SmallFry (Jan 1, 2007)

^    That's a good one!!


----------



## SmallFry (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Ax.


----------



## FAV (Jan 5, 2007)

nice timing.
to make an even better composition, I would suggest to crop the big leaves on the right.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2007)

i think your sister uses too much hairspray


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 5, 2007)

Great execution.  Another idea is to try this with the model (or sister, as the case may be) standing in the water and snapping their head/hair out of the water...leaving a big splash trail.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 5, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> ...leaving a big splash trail.



.. on your lens ...


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 5, 2007)

Great shot.  Now try it again and have her stand in front of a less distracting background and you'll really have a winner.


----------



## Mack (Jan 5, 2007)

called the salute to the sun i believe


----------



## Mr Avid (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd also like to see this shot taken of her facing the camera. 
Very creative idea!


----------



## SmallFry (Jan 7, 2007)

Too much hair spray, eh? :mrgreen: 

Thanks for all the encouragement and tips. We definitely want to try this again sometime with some better background and maybe some water.  (Great idea!!)

Mr. Avid, I tried getting a front view....lol....I didn't snap at the right moment and it wasn't 'up'. We did it again and it wasn't focused. :er:  Oh well! We'll have to try again sometime.  

The suggested crop...






Thanks again everyone for your input&#8230;


----------

